# Hickey Freeman L Series



## Gopherguy (Feb 27, 2012)

I strolled through Off Fifth today, and I saw some new Hickey Freeman suits. However, I'm not familiar with the lines.

Does anyone know if the Lindsey and Lawrence models are full-canvas jackets? Also, does anyone know the quality of the wool of these lines?

Hickey Freeman confuses the heck out of me with all of their lines. Outside of their A-series and B-series I have no idea how their suits are constructed.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

My friend

Outside the Mahogoney mainline at Hickey FReeman. There are different suits there at Hickey.

Full canvas at Hickey FReeman is the Mahogoney collection.

Nordstrum carries the Addison, which is mainline, and fully canvas.
I venture to say the suits you have are fused, very much so.
If price a issue, look at NOrdstrum for sales. You can get the addison for 400 bucks and under.
Or NWT ebay with a couple players here. Shop the finest may have Hickey FReeman, Freiskey has Oxxford and I think Hickey FReeman.
HF also ebays their suits, mainline and going for 499. JUst for your information.
I picked up a nordstrum addison for 295 bucks about 2 weeks ago.
Your pirce point, you may be paying too much for what you have there, not knowing where to look.
Again, ebay is not a bad deal, if you know your measurements, and suit size.
Good luck
Jimmy


----------



## Gopherguy (Feb 27, 2012)

DukeGrad said:


> My friend
> 
> Outside the Mahogoney mainline at Hickey FReeman. There are different suits there at Hickey.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I said I have any of those suits. Neither did I say I had a price point. I didn't know I labeled myself as a cheap suit shopper by checking out suits at Off Fifth. I simply like to stroll through the store during a break from work, and if there's a good deal, I'm more than willing to pull the trigger. For instance, I found a Madison for under $400, and I have my eye on a E. Zegna if it drops a little more in price.

Anyway, I'm just curious about the construction of the L series because I'm not familiar with it. The Addison is part of the A-series on their Mahogany line just like their B series. However, Hickey Freeman makes suits lines that are department store only that are fully-canvassed. I believe the Milburn falls into this category. Perhaps the L-series like the Lindsay and Lawrence fit that bill.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

My friend

The word on Hickey FReeman is that the addison onl is a fully canvas suit, and mainline from Hickey.

There are 2 ways o do this. Buy mainline Hickey Mahogoney prices between 1290-1695.
They have a nice 150 both blue stripe, and gray stripe for 1495.
They are nice, do not drop in price during the sales.
Others do.
Also, as I said, not calling you a cheapie.
You can get a nice suit, at Nordstrum, not off the rack. On sale. The addison there, is the A seeries I believe, is fully canvassed.
The madison you got was a nice deal for 400 BTW
This is my knowledge about Hickey FReeman again.
The mahogoney is mainline, and canvas, fully.
Then you drop from the sterling, to the hickey which is fused.
I was happy to get the addison from Nordstrum, for 295 onsale.
I was eyeing the blue stirpe for 1695 now, with the 150 loro piana.
But that is way too light IMO.
Again, that is the only distribution of HIckey, and the arragement on what is mainline, and not.
The 2 you mention, look at HF site, are they a Hickey suit, or a sterling. They have suit names there. The new Hickey line which is fused does that

GHood Luck
Nice day


----------



## Gopherguy (Feb 27, 2012)

DukeGrad said:


> My friend
> 
> The word on Hickey FReeman is that the addison onl is a fully canvas suit, and mainline from Hickey.
> 
> ...


No problem, Thanks. However, I think you're slightly mistaken about the Mahogany line. There are three A-series models and three B-series models. I believe there's also a C-series in the Mahogany line. A-series is traditional cut. B-series is a trimmer cut. I'm not sure what cut C-series is.

But, I shall take your word that outside of Mahogany and the Presidential line nothing is fully-canvassed. That would imply that the L-series that I saw is fused.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow Jimmy that is interesting and it seems like you got a great deal.

I'll have to take a look there myself, at Nordstrom that is.


----------



## Photon1701 (Apr 21, 2010)

The C-series in the Mahogany line is fully canvas, its very slim and has a lower rise modern pant.


----------



## Gopherguy (Feb 27, 2012)

Photon1701 said:


> The C-series in the Mahogany line is fully canvas, its very slim and has a lower rise modern pant.


That's what I assumed. This L-series puzzles me though.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

The addison is the C series of the Mahogany series. I know there are 3 series of the mahogoney.
The Presedential is a a very nice suit.
I suggest looking at Oxxford, NWT with our vendor here Freskeys. 800 for NWT Oxford.
I was eyeing a dark navy blue, stripe. A power suit, that I do not need. An oxxford. For 795 bucks. Super 150, too light for me.

The other thing I know, is Hickey makes suits for other stores. Saks, Barneys etc. Maybe the different name.
My knowledge in my search was as above. Mahogoney mainline Addison A series, fully canvas.I have one I grabed, it is nice suit, very nice loro piana wool.
I will research the other names. I think they are the Hickey suits, which are entry suits for a new comer.
Get back today.
Have to have my beer and **** of whiskey to take my altzheimer pill, before I go to the gym, was told it is the law here!
LOL
I will research the suits.

Again, on top of what I have said, Hickey makes suits for others ( Nordstrum, Barneys,, Bergodor Saks.
Bergdorf and Neiman usually get the presednetial.
If you want the presendential, I would look at Oxxford NWT at FReiskey/ or shop the finest for a good deal.

Later Jimmy


----------



## Gopherguy (Feb 27, 2012)

DukeGrad said:


> The addison is the C series of the Mahogany series. I know there are 3 series of the mahogoney.
> The Presedential is a a very nice suit.
> I suggest looking at Oxxford, NWT with our vendor here Freskeys. 800 for NWT Oxford.
> I was eyeing a dark navy blue, stripe. A power suit, that I do not need. An oxxford. For 795 bucks. Super 150, too light for me.
> ...


Sounds good. If you turn something up, let us know.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Eh Jimmy who and where is Freisky? 

On ebay?


----------



## Gopherguy (Feb 27, 2012)

zzdocxx said:


> Eh Jimmy who and where is Freisky?
> 
> On ebay?


I believe he means Frieschskys. I have seen there stuff on ebay. They have really high end stuff and prices that boggle my mind. I've never trusted them because I don't believe they can sell those suits for so little, but if they're real it's close to the deal of the decade.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Gopherguy said:


> I believe he means Frieschskys. I have seen there stuff on ebay. They have really high end stuff and prices that boggle my mind. I've never trusted them because I don't believe they can sell those suits for so little, but if they're real it's close to the deal of the decade.


Dan is his name, and he's for real. I have made many purchases and he sells genuine stuff. Oxxford trousers for under $200 for example.


----------



## Gopherguy (Feb 27, 2012)

dks202 said:


> Dan is his name, and he's for real. I have made many purchases and he sells genuine stuff. Oxxford trousers for under $200 for example.


Wow. Do you know how he's able to sell them for so little? Where does he get them from?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Gopherguy said:


> Wow. Do you know how he's able to sell them for so little? Where does he get them from?


Didn't ask. If I knew, I'd get them myself...


----------



## Mamtower (Jun 13, 2009)

I bought this HF blazer from STP. It is the Lindsey model (although I couldn't get this info without actually buying it). According to the sales rep and a quick pinch test, this is half canvassed. Below are pics of the label and tag.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/hickey-freeman-solid-blazer-worsted-wool-for-men~p~4364x/?filterString=s~hickey-freeman-blazer%2F&colorFamily=01


----------



## Gopherguy (Feb 27, 2012)

Mamtower said:


> I bought this HF blazer from STP. It is the Lindsey model (although I couldn't get this info without actually buying it). According to the sales rep and a quick pinch test, this is half canvassed. Below are pics of the label and tag.
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/hickey-freeman-solid-blazer-worsted-wool-for-men~p~4364x/?filterString=s~hickey-freeman-blazer%2F&colorFamily=01


Thanks for the information. The salesmen at Off Fifth weren't very knowledgeable.


----------



## ckgs (Apr 13, 2013)

I bought a similar HF item on Bluefly. HF navy suit. I received a Lindsey model and can also confirm that it is half-canvassed.


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

I see STP has a nice enough looking Lindsey nailhead on right now in my size (50L) for $450.

To snag or not to snag ... hmmm.


----------



## ckgs (Apr 13, 2013)

Seems about right. I paid about that on Bluefly. The Lindsey is a major step down from a mainline HF, but is still a very nice suit, and of course a much lower cost. The one I received seems well made with a nice fabric. The downgrades, aside from being half-canvassed, seem to mostly be on the inside, with a different lining, fewer pockets, etc. In my opinion $400-500 seems fair but I wouldn't pay more. 

Also, the suit is a fairly full fit and took a bit of extra work to tailor.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

The Lindsey series are a slimmer cut, flat fronts with higher armholes than the Mahogany series.


----------

